# Help me id this plant plz



## cool_amp203 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi,
Id like to kno wat the plant in the foreground is. I was told it was hemianthus. If it is, i would like to know which variety of hemianthus it is. (micranthemoides or callitrichoides). And which of those varieties is the best for carpeting.

Cheers


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

At first glance Hemianthus glomeratus (the plant that's known in the hobby as H. micranthemoides, see plantfinder), but it has apparently only 2 leaves per node. Therefore I mean it's the mysterious Helanthium sp. "Amano's Pearl Grass", or "Two leaf stuff", that was already discussed in several threads on APC.
H. callitrichoides is surely the best Hemianthus for carpets.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

... "Helanthium" is wrong, I meant Hemianthus


----------



## cool_amp203 (Feb 20, 2013)

thanks.. back to the drawing board then.. i planted that expectin it to carpet.. need to get it replaced with callitrichoides. thanks again.


----------

